# EARTHQUAKE! Los Angeles



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The Great St. Patrick's Day temblor..or as it is being remembered..the Shamrock Shake!










WE WILL REBUILD!!!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Why?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

We had a quake this morning and all the news site were up in the air, crews in trucks looking for damag....I mean newsworthy items. Some wag on the radio dubbed it being St Pattys day, the Shamrock Shake

http://news.yahoo.com/earthquake-strongly-felt-across-los-angeles-133055900.html;_ylt=AwrTca9HOydTUwMAoh0PxQt.;_ylu=X3oDMTBsOXB2YTRjBHNlYwNzYwRjb2xvA2dxMQR2dGlkAw--

An extensive inspection at work this morning revealed the damage pictured above


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I slept through this one

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I was asking why you were going to rebuild.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

With apologies to the Six Million Dollar Man - "We can rebuild him. We have the technology. We can make him better than he was. Better...stronger...faster."


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

This was a "baby" at 4.4, downgraded from 4.7

Quakes this size are nothing more than coffee & cream stirrers.


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Its just enough of a shake to make the lamps shake and knock an old delicate item that is perched precariously on a high shelf off.

One notch above a massive taco gas.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Semper Vaporo said:


> I was asking why you were going to rebuild.


 
You can't see that the paper has obviously been shaken off of the board? 

I would put in a claim for that, except that our earthquake insurance deductible is so high.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I placed the damaged _object d' art _back on the panel, but it fell off again...musta been an aftershock!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the damage is too way extensive... better to bulldoze the whole area and turn it over to the smog.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Did you slide into the ocean?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Local news can be very entertaining during events like this, the anchors reaction is priceless


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Whew, that was close! She almost got some sort of falling ceiling in her hair!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

BigRedOne said:


> Did you slide into the ocean?


Jeanne Dixon, where oh where are you?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Soon I get ocean front property!


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Love the anchor bloke's face! I reckon he'd faint if it was a real one.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

California Earth Quake

I better run out to my property on the Colorado River and see if it is Ocean Front Property yet


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Rock n roll! 

5.1 in La Habra. Hope nothing got shook loose down there for the forum members down that area. Called my Mom they're fine. My sister had some stuff knocked over but more damage to her dogs nerves than anything.
Both are very close to the area. News is showing some damages. Know more tommorow.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy emailed me at 9:16pm PDT and he said it rolled pretty good at his place (La Habra). 5.1 is not too shabby. That's the third quake today in L.A.!


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

A little trouble posting due the earthquake


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah we were shaking tonight

3.2 at 8 pm (foreshock)
5.1 around 9ish (earthquake)
3.1 a little after that (aftershock)
we've had about 20 aftershocks so far per the USGS (most I don't even feel)
All centered within 3 miles of me.

We are fine. Just some pictures knockdown and 2 jumpy German shepherds is all thank goodness.

A good aftershock just hit as I'm typing this.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to hear your OK Tommy, that wasn't a huge quake but it sure was a long one, I think it shook up here for almost a full minute and hanging things here kept on swaying for a good 5 minutes after.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

We are still shaking
Just had a 3.4 aftershock

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

tmejia said:


> We are still shaking
> Just had a 3.4 aftershock
> 
> Tommy
> Rio Gracie


Stay safe over there Tommy. We haven't felt any of these aftershocks....20 miles from you. Seems you folks had some significant damage in your area. We have friends who live in La Habra that have been on a 50 day cruise down the east coast of South America, around Patagonia and back up the west coast to L.A. Supposed to be home by April 5th. Hope their home is OK.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Stay Safe Tommy. 

I just go back from my Property on the Colorado river. It's is still a River not ocean yet. 

Ca hasn't fallen off the edge of the country 

JJ

PS Tommy I would start figuring out how big a cubit is......Think Ark....Change you name to Noa ... 

Don't bring two of everything.....There are some things we don't want to Multiply and want to get rid of while we have the chance


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Rolled pretty nice here (<20 miles away) and felt some yesterday cleaning up a member's railroad at a club event.

The crack in the plaster in my office where the room was extended got a bit more noticable.

For the "Shamrock Shaker," a couple pieces of wood stacked in the garage fell, bounced off my railroad's control panel (covered with a towel and did no damage), and ended up lying against my plastic "tent" that one of the Corvettes is parked in. If not for the tent, they would have hit the Corvette damaging the paint.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

John J said:


> Don't bring two of everything.....There are some things we don't want to Multiply and want to get rid of while we have the chance


Yeah, like New Bright and Scientific Toys. Two of everything else though.


I heard there were tremors in N. Hollywood area today. You feel 'em Gary?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

CliffyJ said:


> Yeah, like New Bright and Scientific Toys. Two of everything else though.
> 
> 
> I heard there were tremors in N. Hollywood area today. You feel 'em Gary?


No, I didn't.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

any reports yet of g-gauge rivers content (water) disappear due to 'riverbed' being compromised ?

if i was down there close to the coast i'd be keeping an eye out, seawards ! 

good luck.


----------

